# Phragmipedium Fox Valley Fireball



## Djthomp28 (Dec 27, 2019)

This is one that never disappoints!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 27, 2019)

Gotta’ love the color. Nice job of growing it to get this number of flowers.


----------



## grubea (Dec 27, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## abax (Dec 27, 2019)

That crimson red is magnificent and sooo many
blooms and so many more coming. Really fine
growing!


----------



## monocotman (Dec 28, 2019)

Fantastic colour and growing!
David


----------



## blondie (Dec 28, 2019)

A really nice colour and shape congrats


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 29, 2019)

Djthomp28 said:


> This is one that never disappoints!
> 
> View attachment 17463
> View attachment 17464
> View attachment 17465


Gorgeously grown.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 29, 2019)

Stunning! Bought my first FV from Tom many years ago and they are very consistent with these flowers. Unfortunately I sold my phrag collection years later, regrettably. But I can enjoy yours! And sometimes see mine at the Montreal show, which I think received the AM for Pierre Faust.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks all!

It is blooming early this year. I doubt it will make it to any of the winter shows. Still it brightens my day. Glad it's doing the same for you.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 31, 2019)

amazing colour saturation


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! Very well grown and bloomed. Thanks for sharing.


----------

